# Doubble down or three of a kind?



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Hay guys,got a problem and need your advice. Looking at the gun safe and how little room there is I thought about culling the herd to a more manageable level. Got 2's and 3's of certain guns,IE 3 Mauser's, 3 SKS's,3 Glenfield 22's,but only 2 shotguns,1911's,9mm's,357's. The Seal adage of two is one and one is none comes to mind. Also the more the merrier. Do need to keep some around and when I get a camper a duplicate set will be inside. What would you do in my situation? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

My suggestion is to send a Mauser to me. PM me for an address.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll think about that one Costie Dad!


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I learned my lesson on buying a gun safe, whatever size you decide on , go to the next bigger size, no matter what you part with , the larger safe you will not regret....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

First off, file this under "Good Problem to Have!

B; WWSD? (What Would Slippy Do?)

Glad you axed...Slippy would buy multiple small safes and place them around the house in strategic locations. For example, Small GunSafes in each room to hold 1 or 2 LOADED handguns JIC.

Then Slip would buy another Stand Up Safe for multiple locations around the house. THEN, Slip would get an inexpensive 18 GunSafe in the basement just for Ammo.

Yepper, thats what Slippy done did...:vs_wave: Selling guns just ain't in my wheelhouse...



Oddcaliber said:


> Hay guys,got a problem and need your advice. Looking at the gun safe and how little room there is I thought about culling the herd to a more manageable level. Got 2's and 3's of certain guns,IE 3 Mauser's, 3 SKS's,3 Glenfield 22's,but only 2 shotguns,1911's,9mm's,357's. The Seal adage of two is one and one is none comes to mind. Also the more the merrier. Do need to keep some around and when I get a camper a duplicate set will be inside. What would you do in my situation? Thanks for any answers.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

You have a house Slippy I live in a small apartment hence my problem. And add the GF and her collection....


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

if I sell any of our guns, it is the oddball ones. last one I sold was a 7mm WSM... proceeds went to another AR-10... and have already outgrown our 2nd 30 gun safe......


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> You have a house Slippy I live in a small apartment hence my problem. And add the GF and her collection....


Life is full of cross roads huh? A man may only find true love once in his life ... ditch the girlfriend and her crap.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I set the guns I own to specific scenarios I.E.
My 22-250 sighted at 500 yd for long distance but closing upon me 
AR for 50-200 yd range
30-30 25-50 yd
Shotgun for up close and personal.

All handguns are close up 25 yd or less back up to the first 4 layers.

Odd caliper guns became nice to look at , but rather useless, as the rounds are not so common and I want to have qty's of the above ammos and not uncommon rounds that are too limited in barter materials.
Plus I can re-load all of the above in serious qty to re supply myself.

So as much as I would love a closet sized safe, it's impractical for me and I saved $5k :vs_cool:


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

have plenty of normal calibers to hold the fort.. have no problem bartering/arming neighbors with my odd stuff... actually have an enfield .303 british and a tokarev 7.62x25 and a small amount of ammo for each that will be the first to go.. then it's likely the .225 and the 6mm..., a couple of .22 pistols, the 16g... man are my neighbors ever going to be glad I am here:armata_PDT_40:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I would Watchman but she's half the rent and the cable is in her name.LOL


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> I would Watchman but she's half the rent and the cable is in her name.LOL


Mrs Slippy "retired" from the "income game" in 1991 at the ripe old age of 29 years old...the way I figger the old gal owes me some damn rent money.. or something if you know what I mean! HA!...:vs_smirk:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Oddcaliber said:


> I would Watchman but she's half the rent and the cable is in her name.LOL


Yea, I believe she's got ya cornered on this one ..... so compromise and have her buy you another safe.


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

I understand not everyone can have multiple gun safes for whatever reason, it sounds like you have some reliable firearms, however I would rather have 1 rifle 1 shotgun and 1 pistol not to mention a 22 I can stake my life on and plenty of ammo. Now of course you should always plan on your equipment failing long before you do, but before that happens I want as much done as possible. I don't have a 7.62x39 but I know the AK-platforms are very reliable, I'd worry about mags and ammo.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Have you considered getting one of those safes that you can put a mattress and box springs over then ditch the bed?


----------

